# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Algas >  Ajuda a identificar Alga

## Luis Lopes

Boas,

Tenho esta alga a invadir a Rocha Viva:



Parece um manto espesso como se fosse uma carpete, no entanto em alguns pontos despontam uns ramos mais compridos (1 cm max) e com pequenas folhas.


Algum consegue identificar que alga  e como combater-la?

----------


## Srgio Jacinto

Oi Malta,

Utilizo este tpico antigo a que ningum respondeu para ilustrar o que se est a passar no meu agua.

Podem me dizer o que est no origem deste tipo de algas e como se elimina?

Poder ser da aqua da osmose? ou das lmpadas.Tm ambas um ano j.

Saudaes

----------


## costaramos

> Oi Malta,
> 
> Utilizo este tpico antigo a que ningum respondeu para ilustrar o que se est a passar no meu agua.
> 
> Podem me dizer o que est no origem deste tipo de algas e como se elimina?
> 
> Poder ser da aqua da osmose? ou das lmpadas.Tm ambas um ano j.
> 
> Saudaes


boas
podem ser varias razoes
1 vais recolher agua do mar?
se sim deves passar a agua por um pano pois a costa est cheia de algas e basta um pequeno fio de alga para se espalhar por todo o aquario.
2 se colocas agua de osmose nao  por ai, costuma acontecer mas por que utiliza agua da torneira
3 eu por norma tenho as mesmas lmpadas durante uns 14 meses mas nao mudo as 4 de uma vez mudo duas a duas para nao ser muito radical, como praticamente s tenho corais moles s tenho 6 horas de luz por dia,( quantas tens ? ) dai usar as lmpadas 14 meses.por norma sao 8horas/dia= a 1 ano.
4 fao tpas de 15% semanais e tu ? 
como vendo nassarios e eremitas para tudo o continente tenho sempre uma brutal Equipa de limpeza no aquario que me ajudam a combater algumas problemas como: Algas, restos de comida, Fezes dos peixes e ate caso haja um obito a meio da noite de manha so vejo as espinhas.
espero ter ajudado caso te interese tenho sempre para venda equipas de limpeza.Nao resolve o problema que tens mas ajuda na prevenao.
deves rever todos os procedimentor, ver os niveis, fazer varios tpas e com muita paciencia vais ver que resolves o problema.
espero ter ajudado
abrao
joao paulo
ramosjpc@gmail.com

----------

